# A Little Good News For E-cigs



## Alex (31/5/14)

http://smokeless.net/small-victory-ecigs-land-10000-lakes/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007 (31/5/14)

Thanks for this @Alex, you have made my day much brighter knowing there are still places in this world where reason and logic reside and the mighty dollar does not outweigh truth. A small victory indeed but it takes just a small victory to create a wave of revolution in the minds of mankind.


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)

Chop007 said:


> Thanks for this @Alex, you have made my day much brighter knowing there are still places in this world where reason and logic reside and the mighty dollar does not outweigh truth. A small victory indeed but it takes just a small victory to create a wave of revolution in the minds of mankind.



My thoughts exactly @Chop007 , one step at a time.. that's how we reach our destination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

Agree, that was good to read.


----------

